# Anomalias - Nuvens mundiais



## Luis França (13 Jul 2006 às 15:31)

Pensei em iniciar este tópico dedicado a anomalias globais relativas a nuvens em geral. Gostaria de ler as vossas opiniões acerca delas:

Romania probes 'foreign plot' to worsen its weather







El Paso Texas -- Late Summer 2005  






Neosho Missouri -- Fall 2005








Kansas City Missouri -- Summer 2005


----------

